# Lets see YOU!



## Dee (Jan 9, 2011)

*We are always post pics of our horse/pets, but lets put some faces to our forum names with pics of you!*


----------



## leeapachemoon (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm new here but I figured I'd play along. I already posted my picture in another section but here is a nice one of my son & I at Hacklebarney State Park.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is me today, with no makeup on...






Then back in the Spring at the Area II AMHR/ASPC meeting...umm after a couple drinks!!










Just me..


----------



## uwharrie (Jan 9, 2011)

This is me at a recent "Meet the Breeds" event. Since IGs were popular in the Renaissance Period, my friend and I dress up in our Ren Faire


----------



## Ashley (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## ohmt (Jan 9, 2011)

I will play! I usually hate revealing my age as I feel people take me less seriously, but I think most know by now, so what the heck (p.s.-my mother and I are both older than we look!)



Just for a little background: My grandparents and I own the 40+ minis. My great grandmother also owns a couple-she is the one that got our family into the miniatures so they've been with us for a long time! She just turned 91 and she stills loves going for walks with the horses. Her and my grandparents are some of the wisest people I know and always seem to have the answers.

This is me on one of the rare 'makeup' days-and obviously in the dead of winter so I've lost ALL skin pigmentation ha!






My grandfather and me-very typical, we're always goofy






My mother and uncle-they're also very involved with the horses and are the best at giving outside opinions when needed






I won't post pictures of my grandmother and great grandmother because they never let me take pictures. They love the forum though and I often ask them for insight on various threads.


----------



## anoki (Jan 9, 2011)

I have no recent pics of me online......here is the only recent one that I could find-taken April 2010 at my very first herding trial, with one of my herding brats, Delilah.






~kathryn


----------



## Dee (Jan 10, 2011)

LOOKING GOOD EVERYONE!!!!!!

Ok so I started this thread so I guess I should post a pic of myself.

This is me at my sisters wedding during the summer.






*KEEP THEM COMING!! COME ON CHOP CHOP *


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh I like this thread! Finally I get to put a face to all your post! I get to see who I am really talking to 















haha I hate me in this pic...but I just had to share it!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 10, 2011)

Here are a couple pictures from this past Christmas.


----------



## Reble (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is my husband and I


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 10, 2011)

Everyone looks wonderful! It's so nice to have faces to put with the names.



Here are a couple pics of Mo and me from our wedding this summer...

This first picture, my hand is partially up because despite distributing bubbles someone in my family still found something to pelt us with after the ceremony. Mo's little smirk there is because it hit me and not him. How sweet is that?






And this is a more sedate (aka: very tired) one of us at the reception:






There are far more incriminating pictures of us from later in the night, but we're pretty well behaved at horse functions, so no need to spoil the facade.


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank You!


----------



## kaykay (Jan 11, 2011)

This was taken at a club event we did at Getitias farm early spring. Way too fun!


----------



## Reble (Jan 11, 2011)

Here you go MindyLee

Love the photos.





MindyLee Hellebuyck

Lapeer, Michigan

Silver Maple Miniatures

Home of Little Kings Sentra Supreme

& HFM Rio Bravo

http://www.silvermapleminiatures.com


----------



## dreaminmini (Jan 12, 2011)

Fun thread! It is nice to see who you are talking to.


----------



## Eohippus (Jan 12, 2011)

This is a fun thread! I'm glad it was started, I love putting a face to the name






And my favorite picture of me and my gelding, Avalon


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jan 13, 2011)

I dont have any really good current pictures of me, Im always the one taking the pictures. Heres one of Hubby and I, but its a few years old now.






And here is a fairly recent one of Colton and I


----------



## MyBarakah (Jan 13, 2011)

Great Thread! Ok here's a few of me taken over the past year. So great seeing everyone's photos!!
















These below was taken over a year ago,


----------



## Jill (Jan 13, 2011)

These are recent pictures of me:
















And my husband, Harvey / "H":


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 14, 2011)

Heres a scanned picture of me in much nicer weather

thats all I have on my computer


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 14, 2011)

From at least three years ago...






From last year...after a few cervezas in the pool in mexico...


----------



## ~Dan (Jan 14, 2011)

Its great to put faces to names on here!

Here are some pictures of me...

Heres me and two of my best friends Starr and Rachel...






Here is a picture of me on my cousins qaurter horse Fox, don't mind my leg position I was riding in way to short of stirrups and didn't have my boots, and I wondered why I couldn't walk when I got off



...






And last one is of my and my gelding last winter sorry its so big...






Enjoy looking at everyone's pictures!

Dan.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay here is a picture of me and my two beautiful girls! Taken last month.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay, this is the first time I've ever played along with this game.






This was last Spring. That's me in the middle in the black shirt. My cousin is on the left and that is her little boy. The girls are my daughters, Olivia (on the right) and Madalyn .

And this is me showing our boy Little Kings Junior Jinx at a fun show last August. It was my first time back in the show ring in 12 years!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok seriously I am the only old lady on the forum?


----------



## Frankie (Jan 15, 2011)

NOooooooooo Lisa, I will admit to it as well! I don't have a newer picture than maybe 38 years, and I'm not sharing that either. Maybe someday! And you aren't old, I know I got you beat. It's ok. We're wiser.


----------



## markadoodle (Jan 15, 2011)

_Love seeing all your faces. _





_ _

_Not sure if I want to play along or not! But here is one of my wonderful mares and I, January 13th 2011._


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok Ill play, here is my Husband, Justin, and I after our wedding in August. I love seeing everyone that I am talking to on here!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 15, 2011)

Its fun to meet everyone " Face to Face" so to speak!


----------



## Reble (Jan 15, 2011)

Frankie said:


> NOooooooooo Lisa, I will admit to it as well! I don't have a newer picture than maybe 38 years, and I'm not sharing that either. Maybe someday! And you aren't old, I know I got you beat. It's ok. We're wiser.


OK you two, you are not the old ladies on this forum,

you are both young at heart & I have you both beat..


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 15, 2011)

~Lisa~ said:


> Ok seriously I am the only old lady on the forum?


\

I know what you mean, I look at all these young faces and I'm like DANG!!! I have kids older than most of these folks.





(My sons are in their 30's)

Instead of GrandmaC I should of given myself the forum name ... MeanOldLady



It would of suited me better


----------



## Jill (Jan 16, 2011)

Lisa, you're not old! Join the club where you just celebrate your Annual 29th each year. I never get tired of being 29, not even after all these many years


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 16, 2011)

Alright I'll play, me at Redsfest this past December


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 16, 2011)

I must be the old lady I was born before you Reble


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 16, 2011)

Here I am with my boy Sky.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 17, 2011)

Dang, mini horse owners/lovers are a good lookin' bunch!





This is me and my boyfriend Robert taken this past summer. We have been dating since 10/31/2009 and starting living together on our 1 year anniversary.



He's without a doubt one of the kindest humans I've ever had the pleasure to know. For an overweight, middle-aged woman, I feel like I won the lottery!!!


----------



## LindaL (Jan 17, 2011)

~Lisa~ said:


> Ok seriously I am the only old lady on the forum?



I hear ya Lisa!! But, not only am I old...I am fat (I can say that...no need to deny it...lol) I hate my picture taken these days...



I think I will just look at everyone else's young, pretty (and handsome) faces.


----------



## Reble (Jan 17, 2011)

LindaL said:


> I hear ya Lisa!! But, not only am I old...I am fat (I can say that...no need to deny it...lol) I hate my picture taken these days...
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will just look at everyone else's young, pretty (and handsome) faces.


I would like to say, you Lisa and LindaL are so beautiful especially inside, and you have added and been wonderful on this forum...



I am sure you's are beautiful also on the outside.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 18, 2011)

Lisa, here's another grandmother. This is my husband and me on our last anniversary, #39.






Two of our youngest grandchildren, age 3 and 18 months, on Dapper Dan. He will pull them all day long in the cart but he hates anyone on his back.


----------



## supaspot (Jan 18, 2011)

oh my word , theres so many pretty young people on here !!! well Im 51 this year so most of you are young enough to be my daughters lets see a few more "mature" ladies


----------



## shadowpaints (Jan 18, 2011)

i thought i had put a pic in this thread LOL welll here ya go!!






me, my husband and our 2 daughters!


----------



## candycar (Jan 19, 2011)

I wasn't going to add my oldness to this thread, but here's for supaspot and the rest of us "old ladies" I'm 53 this year.






Taken June 2010


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 19, 2011)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Lisa, here's another grandmother. This is my husband and me on our last anniversary, #39.


What a fantastic looking couple!!! And you my dear, no NOT look anywhere NEAR old enough to have been married for 39 years! Wow!


----------



## susanne (Jan 19, 2011)

Another oldie here...but I make up for it by being very immature...as they say, growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional.


----------



## Helicopter (Jan 19, 2011)

Try, try again. This, hopefully is me. All 61 years of me.

/




">

This is me and Beamer, my little weirdo.

/



">

This is me with Millie, my first mini. 8 years ago.

Well it seems that I have successfully added my first photos. You will never get rid of me now.


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Jan 19, 2011)

What a neat idea! I guess im the baby of the forum, at 16!





Well these are two recent pictures.
















above is my 4 yr old QH mare who i've trained up 100% by myself



we hope to show in the jumpers this year!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 19, 2011)

KGminiaturehorses said:


> What a neat idea! I guess im the baby of the forum, at 16!



No I do believe I have you beat!



I will post Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Annabellarose (Jan 20, 2011)

This is a picture of me (no youngster!) on my heart horse, "Annie".


----------



## Flying minis (Jan 20, 2011)

Okay, so I don't have any pics with my minis, but here's me with my Saddlebred "Big Kenny"

English






And Western






He's got a great personality, and is really fun!


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Another oldster here - just signed up for Medicare this week, so will be 65 very soon.

Mary (holding Max)


----------



## Jenna (Jan 20, 2011)

here i am all 19 almost 20 years of me.

this is me last sunday when my pats lost










going out last thursday










and me skyping my friend


----------



## wildoak (Jan 21, 2011)

> Ok seriously I am the only old lady on the forum? Lisa


Not even close lol....






Not many pictures of me where I'm not behind a horse



. This was several years ago in New Mexico.

Jan


----------



## Seashells (Jan 23, 2011)

Can't get photo to work, oh well.


----------



## maplegum (Jan 23, 2011)

Here I am with my OH. Taken this weekend.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay, I give in - just this once only - and you better look real fast because I may come back in here and delete it as fast as it appeared! LOL

I absolutely detest photos of myself and as many photos as I post, you will rarely ever see me in one!

These were taken in December - while I don't feel as old as I look - I am one of the oldies on the forum ............. LOL


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 6, 2011)

I have to admit I fall into the 'old' group, and just HATE my picture taken...always have. Looked for a halfway 'decent' one, but there really are none... sigh. So here is one of me.........


----------



## drk (Feb 9, 2011)

Okay, Since Laurie posted her pic I will post mine...LOL

This was taken this past August with one of my favorite junior mares DRK TINOS LIL TRIXIE

I'm also a member of the OVER THE HILL GANG...LOL


----------



## phoebeq (Feb 10, 2011)

Okay, well I am new to the forum (only my 2nd post), but I will join in 

My name is Katy...and I am in the process of getting two miniature horses (my first ones)

This is my husband and I in Hawaii a few years ago.






This is the only FULL family photo that we have since my littlest was born...he was 6 months old? in this photo and he is now a year old, lol. (we are not a very serious family, in case you didn't notice...)






My 5 year old riding my fat boy, Dakota.






P.S. I am an amatuer/wannabe professional photographer...so expect A LOT of photos from me in the future


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 17, 2011)

It's really fun to see everybody!!! Haha, Diane, ya chicken! Glad you posted too.


----------



## Shari (Feb 18, 2011)

OK fine...

I just turned 47












Love matching all the names and faces.


----------



## Shari (Feb 18, 2011)

candycar said:


> I wasn't going to add my oldness to this thread, but here's for supaspot and the rest of us "old ladies" I'm 53 this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are really cute halters, did you make them?


----------



## drk (Feb 18, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> It's really fun to see everybody!!! Haha, Diane, ya chicken! Glad you posted too.


LOL..Laurie you Smartie..I was waiting on you to post first. I be scared.. LOL


----------



## txminipinto (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's me (Carin), my husband Rusty, and our son Dylan. Nice photos everyone! And Matt is still the cutest guy on LB!


----------



## candycar (Feb 18, 2011)

"Those are really cute halters, did you make them?"

Shari,

Yes I did, and thank you!


----------



## Mominis (Jun 13, 2011)

Okay....this is me. I don't usually post photos, but I figured since you all did, it was only fair. The first is of me at a Boylesque show that I hosted and the second is of me hosting yet another party. I do special events and promos, so I'm always yapping about something into a microphone. lol


----------



## shadelady (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, this is one of my favourite pics taken with a clients horse last year


----------



## Jill (Jun 13, 2011)

It's neat seeing the LB members! Don't forget you can also upload a picture of yourself to your profile here


----------



## Helicopter (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks dkskid for finding this topic and putting it back on top of the list. It's great to put faces to names.

All those people who missed out posting their photos last time.................. now's your chance.


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm 20


----------



## Helicopter (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh to be 20 again.......................actually don't think I was ever 20.


----------



## Mominis (Jun 14, 2011)

I feel you there. I'm 38, creeping up on 40. BUT, I would only be 20 again if I could do it knowing what I know now about life.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry I am standing so weird?!?! But I liked the picture.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jun 14, 2011)

Here is a pic of hubby and me last Christmas. (Yes we had had a few and that is a horse sticker on my shirt that my daughter gave me. LOL)






And then the whole family.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok I'll play too. Can only find the one picture as I'm usually the one behind the camera!






ps. As I'm fast approaching 70 I dont know what you young 40 year olds are complaining about, you have years in front of you, but I can tell you I wouldn't swop my life now for my life back then!





Anna


----------



## 3bays (Jun 15, 2011)

This is me taken a couple months ago. Im old too. Turned 55 in May.


----------



## weebiscuit (Jun 24, 2011)

I am also one of the old grannies here! I am 61, and this is a picture of me and my husband, age 67. This Sunday we are celebrating our 40th anniversary! It's weird this post should show up now, because there are absolutely no pictures of me. I am always the one taking pictures. But this picture was just taken last week, as our kids and grandkids were here and I thought someone should take a pic of the old folks since they were only a week away from 40 years together!

And just look at those grease stains on my T-Shirt! Gaaaah! I had grilled steaks an hour earlier!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 25, 2011)

Ooooo - many congratulations on your 40th anniversary!








Anna


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Mominis said:


> I feel you there. I'm 38, creeping up on 40. BUT, I would only be 20 again if I could do it knowing what I know now about life.


Love being 37 and would never want to go back to being 20. Much healthier (physically, mentally, emotionally) and happier now, than ever before





What a nice looking couple you and your husband are, Sandy


----------



## weebiscuit (Jun 25, 2011)

Matt73 said:


> Love being 37 and would never want to go back to being 20. Much healthier (physically, mentally, emotionally) and happier now, than ever before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the lovely complement, Matt! I have on son your age and one who is 39 and a 31 year old daughter, so a complement like that coming from someone my kids' age is much appreciated!

And you are one good looking man yourself! Just like my boys, who I think are quite handsome! LOL! (Unfortunately, neither is into horses at all!)


----------



## lucky lodge (Jun 28, 2011)

this is me in the middle and my 2 daughters


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok here i am with my three yr old Sydney


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 2, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> this is me in the middle and my 2 daughters



As if you cant tell iam the old bag in the middle LOL


----------

